# No Poo !



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It would appear that Millie has done a poo since Friday. I'm not 100% certain as friends looked after her on Saturday (we went to Crufts) and they said no poo. 

I took her out yesterday to Casiobury Park, which is quite woody in parts. I am quite vigilant as I don't want to leave it lying around. But no poo. She did however get incredibly muddy running with a white boxer dog through the black muddy water where the bullrushes grow. Which on my return home, gave me a wonderful excuse to use her new Pet Head shampoo & conditioner, bought at the show. Even now she still smells lovely. 

And today I've taken her out twice and still no poo that I've noticed. 

But surprisingly for Millie she did eat all her food yesterday and her breakfast today. Which for her is very good going.

Is there something I need to do, or am I just not paying attention.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Leave it another day or two and she if she does anything. if not then maybe call the vets. it coukd be sbe just hasnt.eaten enought to need to go.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Kendal. Will do. I must admit she hasn't been a big eater of late, except the past 24 hours.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Look out for that poo Julie .. take a few poo bags .. sounds like a big one is on its way .. 

Got me thinking, and no I dont think my girls have had a day without going ... love a bit of poo talk with my evening cuppa lol ....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Look out for that poo Julie .. take a few poo bags .. sounds like a big one is on its way ..
> 
> Got me thinking, and no I dont think my girls have had a day without going ... love a bit of poo talk with my evening cuppa lol ....


Haha, oh no, I'll let you know


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't know what to say....I would love a dog that didn't poo! 

No, seriously, hope she's ok and things go "back to normal" soon.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know what diet she is on, but if you are giving bones, they can cause constipation if the ratio of bone to meat is too high. This can even lead to obstruction so its important to be cautious and seek vet care if you're worried.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She sounds like she is constipated.

You need to add fibre to her diet to help move things along 

You can give her carrots or apples or add some bran to her food. 

If she continues not to poo after this, then I would take her to the vet incase she has eaten something she shouldn't and has a blockage.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yay she pooed :whoo: It was all normal, so I'm guessing she has been pooing for the past few days, just somewhere private  which makes me a bad owner for not having picked up offending present 

But I will bear in mind the carrots, apples and bran. Out of interest why do people sometimes give live yogurt, or am I making this up.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy Millie Poo


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Did Charlie bring Millie over yesterday? I'll let you know if I find a 1970's poo in my garden!!! lol


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Yay she pooed :whoo: It was all normal, so I'm guessing she has been pooing for the past few days, just somewhere private  which makes me a bad owner for not having picked up offending present
> 
> But I will bear in mind the carrots, apples and bran. Out of interest why do people sometimes give live yogurt, or am I making this up.


 Yay glad she went 

I give mine probiotic yoghurt , just buy the supermarket home brand, as it helps restore the good bacteria in the gut and also they just love it. Monty has a habit of stopping half way through eating and looking at me, and I just smile when I see his black mush with yoghurt all over it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Did Charlie bring Millie over yesterday? I'll let you know if I find a 1970's poo in my garden!!! lol


Yes he did. I did ask him, but he said he wasn't looking


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Did Charlie bring Millie over yesterday? I'll let you know if I find a 1970's poo in my garden!!! lol





M&M's mummy said:


> Yay glad she went
> 
> I give mine probiotic yoghurt , just buy the supermarket home brand, as it helps restore the good bacteria in the gut and also they just love it. Monty has a habit of stopping half way through eating and looking at me, and I just smile when I see his black mush with yoghurt all over it


How often would you give it? I presume just as an additional dish not a meal replacement.


----------

